# Utah chukar and wildlife banquet



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=31

2015 Utah chukar and wildlife banquet. Good organization that does good in our state. Thanks guys.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for putting this up! I am really looking forward to the banquet this year. It's a great time for a great cause. Better buy your package now--they sell out quickly.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Put it on your calendar:

UTAH CHUKAR & WILDLIFE FOUNDATION ANNUAL BANQUET

WHEN:
Saturday, February 28, 2015
Double Tree by Hilton – Salt Lake City Airport


----------

